# Nestor_Kelebay"s short cut



## nealtw (Nov 2, 2016)

Some years ago Nester was having trouble with internet connection and he asked if there was a short cut to (Todays Post) and there was no answer.

This a little late as we have lost Nester and he is missed I found the simple short cut while having the same problem.

Instead of our normal method of  coming here, just type in the address of the (Todays Post) page or any other page you would like to go to with out waiting for all the steps to get there.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 3, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Some years ago Nester was having trouble with internet connection and he asked if there was a short cut to (Todays Post) and there was no answer.
> 
> This a little late as we have lost Nester and he is missed I found the simple short cut while having the same problem.
> 
> Instead of our normal method of  coming here, just type in the address of the (Todays Post) page or any other page you would like to go to with out waiting for all the steps to get there.



If there is a certain page you go to often and have slow internet when you get to the page you like just make a bookmark for that page. One click and you are there.

Our local newspaper has a page and if you buy the paper you have full access to the on line version. If not they give you the headlines only and also offer the obits for free. I have the obits page saved as a bookmark as it saves going thru a half dozen clicks to get there. Todays posts will work the same.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 3, 2016)

Neal: please don't tell us that you've been looking for that shortcut since the last time Nestor was here! If so, we'll have to start calling you Henry Hudson


----------



## nealtw (Nov 3, 2016)

When you have to wait 3 minutes for a page to open, you start looking for short cuts. Then I remembered him asking because he was on a slow dial up.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 3, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsNaR6FRuO0[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Nov 3, 2016)

Listen to this it is the sound of s-l-o-w high speed



No I did not forget to post something.


----------

